# Linux .621 SBF results in bootloader



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

When trying to flash the latest version of VXL I got stuck at the bootloader. I flashed the .605 version because I forgot I had updated to .621. This resulted in a bootloader loop, so I used sbf_flash on the .621 sbf file and it completed successfully in terminal but the phone still goes to the bootloader. Any suggestions? I really have no idea what to do and I'm afraid I'm going to run out of battery life.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1020203

That is the guide I used aside from the fact that I used a .621 sbf instead of the .340


----------

